# Rodents/Moles in Main Bath



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

They have been busy, the hole should only be about 8" square.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The only help I might provide is with #3.

If it's a gopher there will most likely be dirt mounds in the yard, possibly some in close proximity to the house. Those dirt piles are excess dirt made when tunneling. Do the trapping outdoors in their tunnel. They plug the tunnel to prevent snakes from entering so when it is opened to set the trap that exposes the tunnel to air and they sense that and come to re-plug the tunnel. If the trap was successful they are ready for gopher after life.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

tg.impson77 said:


> Our house was built in early 80's on concrete foundation. I started remodel in main bathroom. Tore out the old vanity to replace with new one only to discover that right side of old vanity provided plumbing access to tub/shower surround. I bought a smaller vanity and made a new wood panel to maintain access. Yesterday I opened the panel and found two huge piles of dirt on both sides of the tub surround. Pest Pro indicates it's probably a gopher that's dug through plumbing holes made for drainage, etc., to the tub.
> 
> Six Questions:
> 
> ...


 Mostly I am just bumping this thread. 

Getting rid of the critters is one thing but now you have a lot of dirt missing from under the house, 

There is a hole in the concrete, usually about 8" sq. I would poke the dirt down in there and then start putting water down there, that will make the dirt settle down, if that works then you could add more dirt and try it again. Just tapping on a concrete or tile floor with a wood broom handle sometimes you can hear where the hollow spots are and map them. that would tell you whether it is something to worry about or not. 



We can see a small leak from the back of the tub spout, that is like the aid the critter needed to find this spot.


----------

